# City Hall Chicago



## CaboWabo (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## JRE313 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well Done!
Nice and Sharp!


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks JRE313


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 21, 2013)

The railing needs polished! Very cool shot .


----------



## JRE313 (Oct 21, 2013)

CaboWabo said:


> Thanks JRE313



My favorite part of the pic is the steps
sharp but smooth!!!


----------



## Heitz (Oct 21, 2013)

Ah, da Mare's house....  Chicagoans will know what that means.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 27, 2013)

And so far no one has said "that doesn't even look like an HDR!"

Well done.   Everything everyone else said.


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Barbarian I tried some different programs on this one Nik software to be specific


----------



## ann (Oct 27, 2013)

very nice.


----------



## ArtByPaolo (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice . What lens ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice, I like the color and the relected light on the rails and steps


----------

